# Londons Ghost stations



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tions-sparked-terror-alert-Royal-wedding.html 

Has anyone tried to explore these? I assume their are fairly difficult to access.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Not for the faint hearted, especially after all the trouble over that derailed train. SilentUK have done ghost stations, seriously epic.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2012)

derailed train ?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know the full extent myself, but I believe it was an incident on the old Mail Rail in London, but don't want to mention any names as may not be correct


----------



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2012)

ah right ok fair enough


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 26, 2012)

If anyone is interested, there was a series on BBC2 that finished tonight called 'The Tube' which features a few bits about the Ghost Stations, quite interesting


----------



## nelly (Mar 26, 2012)

People have done them but the reports tend to be in non public areas of forums and the like due to the legal consequences of trespassing on the underground, it crosses the line from Civil Trespass into Criminal Trespass and is likely (especially in the run up to the Olympics) to see you arrested under the Prevention of Terrorism Act.

But saying that, the stations are down there, I hear that there is one that is pretty "as was" and has been used for a couple of film sets.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 26, 2012)

^Thats a much better way of putting it.


----------



## nelly (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you, I've been talking bollocks since 1967!!!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 26, 2012)

Ha! A proper Veteran then!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 26, 2012)

The search button on here can be,like google,your friend

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20709&highlight=underground+stations

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20137&highlight=underground+stations

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15634&highlight=underground+stations

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17813&highlight=underground+stations


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome thank you =] will look through those in the morning  

I passed the Aldwych Underground station when I was in the Lord mayors show last year and have been wondering about it ever since. And I was watching 'The Tube' this evening and it reminded me about it. also found their was another programme ages ago called Londons Ghost stations so I might try and find that somewhere as well


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 27, 2012)

Ellis said:


> Awesome thank you =] will look through those in the morning
> 
> I passed the Aldwych Underground station when I was in the Lord mayors show last year and have been wondering about it ever since. And I was watching 'The Tube' this evening and it reminded me about it. also found their was another programme ages ago called Londons Ghost stations so I might try and find that somewhere as well



I'm intrigued....'In the Lord Mayors show'?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2012)

I have jumping stilts and was invited back I was part of the parade in 2008 with bocking with the scouts, and the Jack Pletchley foundation saw us on TV and eventually tracked us down to have us back for their charity last year. 

We were on bbc, and I thought I stacked big time live on bbc luckily the camera that was filming me wasn't live


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...702300314_669810313_21574346_2034485713_n.jpg


----------



## EastOfDesolation (Mar 27, 2012)

http://eofd.co.uk/559/bull-and-bush-north-end-station/

http://eofd.co.uk/540/down-street-station/

http://eofd.co.uk/492/south-kentish-town-tube-station/

http://eofd.co.uk/453/northern-city-line/

http://eofd.co.uk/234/lords-station-london-underground/


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome stuff, great work!
Whenever my parents drive to Kings Cross, we go past York Road(?) station and I often wonder if there's anything left inside it. Then there's that really long gap between Kentish Town and Camden Town on the Northern Line...


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 28, 2012)

There are a couple of good sites on abandoned stations, I've posted the addresses here in the past.


----------



## krela (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.abandonedstations.org.uk/ being the most obvious one...


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 28, 2012)

There's also http://underground-history.co.uk/front.php


----------



## Dark Descent (Mar 28, 2012)

Seems a bit harsh, when the police can clearly see that all they were doing was taking pictures and posting them online.
I find it funny really, people that try to learn about the past are being accused of terrorism. I think that most people would agree that urbex is a great thing to get into as it is there to help people remember the history that is often lost.


----------

